# 5th Cycle



## Malevolence (Jan 12, 2014)

So i posted one these a little while back but the Gear never panned out and probably for the better.  But anyway I am on day three of this cycle so I thought i would post it up.


----------



## SHRUGS (Jan 12, 2014)

My advice is you've already used gay Winni and you're not usin it for on stage purposes so fuk that waste of time. Many other products to play with that will make you much happier. Drop the Winnie and try somethin better. Rock a 100mgs a day of some quality Var and then see how your opinion is. Even some Tbol would give you some new aspect on things. Winni sucks bro.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 12, 2014)

you should run tren..it will blow that cycle away


----------



## Jada (Jan 12, 2014)

I agree with both upstairs,  but if ur gonna stick with u r cycle I would do what shrugs said


----------



## Malevolence (Jan 14, 2014)

......................


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 14, 2014)

Winni as a kick start!!!! Wtf.. the rest looks ok..good luck


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 14, 2014)

I ran the same cycle minus the winny + var recently.

My recommendation would be to increase the NPP to 400mg per week as a minimum and increase from 12 weeks to 14 to 16 weeks.

NPP's awesome!  I had caber on hand never needed it.  I did run adex 3mg per week (.5mg per day 6 days per week) never had less acne on a cycle before (and I am acne prone).


----------



## Malevolence (Jan 15, 2014)

.....................


----------



## Malevolence (Jan 17, 2014)

One week in ,weight is up a bit mostly water I am sure but sweating like a pig at night. Tonight did biceps and back, soon afterward could barely wash my hair in the shower my arms were so tight. Nothing to mention really as far as strength yet.  I did beat my dick this morning after having sex with my old lady. So sd is starting to rise a little.
5'7'' 191 about 13% bf eating about 4500 cals a day


----------



## Malevolence (Jan 22, 2014)

Hit 200 lbs. Gonna switch things up a bit and go more towards a lean bulk and try to recomp there for th rest of this cycle.


----------



## Malevolence (Feb 13, 2014)

///....................


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm here for support sweetie


----------

